# Douglas Bader



## nutter (Apr 12, 2004)

don't know if this is the right section for this but ill put it hear anyway  
i was speaking to my aunty the other day and she told me that her uncle had something to do with douglas bader. he designed the famous boot and hitler logo used on baders hurricane  





i was amazed when she told me.  also on baders 80th birthday her uncles wife presented bader with the original logo i think. my aunty has a picture of it which is signed and everything.  
one day i'm going to go up and see the pic


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 12, 2004)

very interesting, but regarding the post location, i believe it should be in "Stories" but very interesting all the same


----------



## Crazy (Apr 12, 2004)

Very interesting story, nutter!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2004)

cool, i wish i had a link like that..................


----------

